# Lemon Peeler For Sale



## krateman (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a July '69 Lemon Peeler Krate for sale. It is a survivor bike I bought from the second owner. It's originally from northern Kentucky, near the Covington/Cincinnati area. The cables are new. The rear tire is from '75 or 76? It's cracked and will need replacing. The front tire is good. I'm keeping the speedometer. $950. obo. Thanks.


----------



## krateman (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! I've had this post and the '72 Krate frame posted for 5 days and not one reply. What's up? I don't think my asking prices are unreasonable. Someone respond and let me know why they have both been totally ignored.


----------



## supertone (Oct 9, 2012)

*Economy*

After the election peps might be willing but as it is today, I'd hang on for Christmas or early in the spring to get top $ for Krates/Rays.
I've seen too many go for less than their worth the past month or so. Depends on the market as always.  Hang tight, someone will step up.

Supertone


----------



## krateman (Oct 11, 2012)

Tony, thanks. I got to remember, chin up! It will sell. I'd be willing to trade it for some parts for my '73 Orange as well. I didn't know Krates were selling low right now. See you on KITA? Later.


----------



## krateman (Feb 26, 2013)

'69 Lemon Peeler was sold last Sat., the 23rd.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2013)

that's good news I hope. I know you've had it listed a long time.
I have a number of bikes that aren't selling either. But I only have them on my local CL,
I can't get the money I deserve here. But, that's why we are here to learn and get good deals on bikes.

I met a guy in Denton Md that is looking for an Lemon Peeler to round out his Schwinn collection.

Let me know if you know of another and I'll pass the info on to him.


----------

